# New Flounder Season



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Well North Carolina decided to throw us a bone, 6 week flounder season beginning 8/15/20 to 9/30/20, no limits or size mentioned as of yet.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

poppop1 said:


> Well North Carolina decided to throw us a bone, 6 week flounder season beginning 8/15/20 to 9/30/20, no limits or size mentioned as of yet.


Honestly had I hoped they would close it for at least two years to EVERYONE......I can eat catfish. They're putting a bandaid on a mortal wound.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Won’t do any good to shut down unless they close commercial flounder too, and that will never happen. So, it’s just a big continuing circle to let commercial continue and recreation takes the fall.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Papa-T said:


> Won’t do any good to shut down unless they close commercial flounder too, and that will never happen. So, it’s just a big continuing circle to let commercial continue and recreation takes the fall.


I agree, touchy subject but seems obvious to me, money talks and BS walks...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Papa-T said:


> Won’t do any good to shut down unless they close commercial flounder too, and that will never happen. So, it’s just a big continuing circle to let commercial continue and recreation takes the fall.


They sure are screwing you buddy, all them old Grannies and Grandpas that are eating shrimp stuffed Flounder near every Friday.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2020)

Garboman said:


> Papa-T said:
> 
> 
> > Won’t do any good to shut down unless they close commercial flounder too, and that will never happen. So, it’s just a big continuing circle to let commercial continue and recreation takes the fall.
> ...


I know I've mentioned it before but I work in a controversial area of expertise. Hydraulic Fracturing. People hate us. I've had people tell me, albeit online, that they hope I die. I always tell them since they don't have a life if they hang around long enough eventually I will. But my pint is without demand for oil and gas I wouldn't be there. If people quit driving and buying plastics etc or bought all electric vehicles etc there would be no need for what I do. Same thing goes for the seafood industry. I knew a guy willing to pay $500 to have king crab shipped from Alaska for a party. Captain George's is full every day. So is Dirty Dick's. If people didn't eat so much there wouldn't be a need for commercial fishing. Demand drives the business.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Very true! Very true!


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

My gigs will be extra sharp for this way too short rec season.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Regulations won't stop anyone from taking undersized fish. same as gun laws. The abiding will follow and all else won't. Cops can't be everywhere all the time.


----------

